# Seat compatibility 83 rabbit 5door



## 80s_carsorgfto (Sep 6, 2017)

All the seats are thrashed and I curious what other years/models' seats will bolt into a mk1? If minor modifications need to be made to put them in it's okay. Thank you


----------



## Muldermutt (May 15, 2015)

Fronts: any Mk. I or Mk. II Will need to swap seat belt clicker.
Rear: Mk. I


----------



## All VWs (Aug 4, 2015)

Any MK1 style Cabby front seats will as well.............


----------

